# How to Survive a Terrorist Attack



## Underock1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just saw this come across the news on my TV

New Guide for the UK on how to survive a terrorist attack.
1- Run 
2- Hide
3- Call for help

Well Duh!  :tv:


----------



## Debby (Nov 20, 2015)

That was well used air time wasn't it?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

Golly gee, I'd never have thought of that!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

That's ok Annie, we love you anyway! Boom. Sorry, I just thought we needed a little levity. Lolol


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That's ok Annie, we love you anyway! Boom. Sorry, I just thought we needed a little levity. Lolol



:hit: Oh, sorry.  I forgot, I'm actually non-violent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

This actually prompted me to check on terrorist levels where we'll be in Thailand.  A few places are on high alert, but not where we will be.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Annie, that cleared my head! So glad you will be safe in your area of Thailand.


----------



## Bee (Nov 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I just saw this come across the news on my TV
> 
> New Guide for the UK on how to survive a terrorist attack.
> 1- Run
> ...




Perhaps you may like to read the full report.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34844518


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 20, 2015)

The report is worth a read.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

Very much worth a read.   These paragraphs illustrate why people with weapons would probably be a detriment before they would be helpful





> Many survivors of the Paris attacks have said that they mistook the first gunshots for fireworks. This is typical, says John Leach, survival psychologist and military survival instructor.





> People who are not expecting gunshots will assume that they are something else because it does not fit in with their expectations. "We respond to the model in our head and we don't respond directly to the environment and that is what makes us vulnerable,








> The vast majority of people will be too confused to do anything during an attack. Leach has looked at life-threatening situations around the world and has found that only 15% of people will respond in a way that helps them survive. Up to 75% will just be too bewildered by what is happening around them to react at all. The other 10% will react in ways that reduce their chances of survival and get in the way of other people, he says.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Annie, that cleared my head! So glad you will be safe in your area of Thailand.



Glad I could help.    Now I just have to worry about the box jellyfish!  :hypnotysed:


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 20, 2015)

It's not about surviving a "terrorist" attack but any attack. One should be prepared to deal with any threat to their personal safety. If something doesn't seem normal or out of place at least give it a second look or stop & think. And at least try to go down swinging giving yourself or others a chance no matter how small.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

I just went and got my conceal and carry permit yesterday. DON'T FREAK OUT ON ME! I'm a total hippie, but I'm also a veteran. And with the world becoming the wild wild west again, I don't want to be a victim like they were in Paris.

Here in West Virginia, if you're a vet, you don't have to qualify with a gun class that coasts $200.00. You just pay $75.00 for a back round check and you get your permit.

This post will probably knock bob over with a feather.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> This actually prompted me to check on terrorist levels where we'll be in Thailand.  A few places are on high alert, but not where we will be.



I think you will be just as safe as any of us. Of course the terrorist would have to come to my house to blow _me_ up,and it wouldn't make headlines.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bee said:


> Perhaps you may like to read the full report.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34844518



Thanks, Bee. I did look at it. I repeat. Duh! Looks to me like the government trying to show people that they are trying to do _something. _I'm not knocking _any _government for their efforts, including my own, where I think do have to change our policy.. This is not a situation that's solved with platitudes and easy answers.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I think you will be just as safe as any of us. Of course the terrorist would have to come to my house to blow _me_ up,and it wouldn't make headlines.



Well there was this in April on our island:  nothing to do with ISIL but a bomb is a bomb.
http://thediplomat.com/2015/04/car-bomb-explodes-at-thai-resort/

And the bombing in Bangkok in August, but other than the airport we won't be in Bangkok.  Also nothing to do with ISIL.  It was aimed at the Chinese.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> I just went and got my conceal and carry permit yesterday. DON'T FREAK OUT ON ME! I'm a total hippie, but I'm also a veteran. And with the world becoming the wild wild west again, I don't want to be a victim like they were in Paris.
> 
> Here in West Virginia, if you're a vet, you don't have to qualify with a gun class that coasts $200.00. You just pay $75.00 for a back round check and you get your permit.
> 
> This post will probably knock bob over with a feather.



If you were in a terrorist attack, a gun wouldn't help if its a bomb, and you may not necessarily have time to get your gun out of your bag to shoot back anyway, especially with the automatic weapons the attackers are using, but there's no harm in being prepared.


----------



## Bee (Nov 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Thanks, Bee. I did look at it. I repeat. Duh! Looks to me like the government trying to show people that they are trying to do _something. _I'm not knocking _any _government for their efforts, including my own, where I think do have to change our policy.. This is not a situation that's solved with platitudes and easy answers.




I am quite happy with what my government and particularly what the Intelligence service is doing, having read elsewhere what they have achieved just this last year regarding terroists and that is only what we know of.

I didn't see that report as platitudes from the government I saw it as good common sense and advice.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2015)

My last job was next to a firing range. I'm pretty confident that I could tell the difference between a car back firing, fireworks and gun shots. And limp the opposite direction as fast as possible.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

Cookie said:


> If you were in a terrorist attack, a gun wouldn't help if its a bomb, and you may not necessarily have time to get your gun out of your bag to shoot back anyway, especially with the automatic weapons the attackers are using, but there's no harm in being prepared.



Most of the victims in Paris were from gun shots. The suicide bombers only blew themselves up. I saw a video of one of the attackers at one of the cafes, and if that happens here I'll be shooting back.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

I think it makes more sense to run and hide.. or play dead... than it does to start firing a gun... which of course would prompt the terrorist with an automatic rifle to simply mow you down by the time you got one or two shots off..   You better be a marksman extraordinaire to hit him and kill him with your first shot...doncha think?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> Most of the victims in Paris were from gun shots. The suicide bombers only blew themselves up. I saw a video of one of the attackers at one of the cafes, and if that happens here I'll be shooting back.



...and hitting innocent people.


----------



## BobF (Nov 20, 2015)

The solutions are quite simple.   If you don't like guns, then don't get one.

Others can choose to have a shoot out or run and hide, if they can.

Choices possible for all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

If you don't like ABORTIONS... then don't get one.... If you don't like GAY MARRIAGE.... Don't marry someone your same sex..... If only conservatives followed that rational BOB...


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

hangover said:


> I just went and got my conceal and carry permit yesterday. DON'T FREAK OUT ON ME! I'm a total hippie, but I'm also a veteran. And with the world becoming the wild wild west again, I don't want to be a victim like they were in Paris.
> 
> Here in West Virginia, if you're a vet, you don't have to qualify with a gun class that coasts $200.00. You just pay $75.00 for a back round check and you get your permit.
> 
> This post will probably knock bob over with a feather.



I've had mine for almost five years and I just got a renewal notice reminder last week letting me know that it expires the first of Feb. 2016.......I will be renewing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

Well... I hope that works out for you...


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... I hope that works out for you...



Knowing you I'm sure that was a totally non sarcastic and heartfelt response.......thank you ma'am


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> Knowing you I'm sure that was a totally non sarcastic and heartfelt response.......thank you ma'am



QS sarcastic?  Surely you jest.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> QS sarcastic?  Surely you jest.



Certainly not me...


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Certainly not me...



​Whatever.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Geez. Is this where I make daisy chains, and talk about peace and being kind to one another? I think I will have a cup of Egyptian mint tea, and listen to Chinese opera. Lol.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Geez. Is this where I make daisy chains, and talk about peace and being kind to one another? I think I will have a cup of Egyptian mint tea, and listen to Chinese opera. Lol.



Yes let's all dig out our bell bottoms, tie dyed shirts and fire up the bongs.

Make love not war and peace my brothers and sisters.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> ​Whatever.



Does that *Whatever *​come with a hair flip?


----------



## imp (Nov 20, 2015)

* IKE *"I've had mine for almost five years and I just got a renewal notice reminder last week letting me know that it expires the first of Feb. 2016.......I will be renewing."
*

"Arizona residents at least 21 years* old can carry a concealed weapon *without a permit*."

http://www.gunlawsbystate.com/#!/states/arizona-gun-laws

imp


----------



## BobF (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> If you don't like ABORTIONS... then don't get one.... If you don't like GAY MARRIAGE.... Don't marry someone your same sex..... If only conservatives followed that rational BOB...



Not all conservatives follow those ideas at all.   Yes, some certainly do.    I bet some liberals do too.   Wrong ideas are not limited to one side or the other.   Of the conservatives the ones making these ideas part of their political plan are likely the far far right ones.   On the liberal side, many religious ones go with the more rigid moral ideas.   I would suggest the many Catholics have restrictions on their minds about abortions and such.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Does that *Whatever *​come with a hair flip?



Well duh......of course.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

All right Ike! Groovy!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2015)

Then again while I would never own a gun, the last three folks responsible for firing me would be the first to die. Anybody else hey, I have my dogs. If the terrorists vaporize us all together so be it.


----------



## Ina (Nov 21, 2015)

There are many types of terrorism and terrorist, and they don't always come from afar.  

I am a woman that was taught to farm and hunt from the time I was eight years old.  So guns were always an important factor in providing for our family, and eventually you do become very apt at hiting your subject.  Many of us grew up this way, and part that of this entailed a respect for guns, and their abilities.  I say this so that you will understand that I am no crazed paranoid fool.

In the last nine months, I have been had thieves hit my property at least once a month. They stole what ever they could carry and walk off with.  I even had an electric gated and fencing installed.  To no avail.  Less than two weeks ago the thieves were back once again, but all the cartable equipent was already gone. The only things left were like the new zero turn lawnmover and the supplimental electric generator.  They needed to get through my gate, so they cut the wires, tore off the solar panel, and tried to get to the marine battery.  So when this happened at 2ish in the morning, the alarm went off inside the cabin.

I now live alone out in the country, so I sat there trying to decide what to do, all my other calls to the police on previous occurrences never produced any help until hours after everything was over.  So there I sat, and I realized that if not tonight, soon the next step will be them coming into my home.  So I quit shaking and retrieved my .38 revolver, called my neighbor and asked him to get a hold of our local police and tell them what I was going to do.  I snuck outside, got within 20' go the thief, and turned on the red laser light on my gun.  We stayed that way for almost an hour. Since my neighbor was there with me when the constable got there, and backed me up as a witness, the police believed me and took the theif way, and now I will be going to court.

I do not think just anyone should be able to have or own a gun, and I think that if you are able to get one you should have to keep up with practice at a gun range.  I go at least every three months, and I take their safty courses when available.  

HopeI'm not too far off topic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry you're getting hit so hard by thieves in your area Ina, glad you're smart enough to protect yourself if needed.  You'd be one step ahead of an unarmed person if there was a terrorist attack by you.  Living alone in a rural area must be a bit scary at times, but nice in other ways, huh?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2015)

Ina, you showed considerable restraint and I consider your actions totally responsible.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2015)

That's the great thing about weed, if everybody globally was toadly baked we would have no wars, no terrorism. Everyone would just be sitting back grooving...but we'd have to work on the astronomical food shortages. A whole country with the munchies could be a serious issue.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> That's the great thing about weed, if everybody globally was toadly baked we would have no wars, no terrorism. Everyone would just be sitting back grooving...but we'd have to work on the astronomical food shortages. A whole country with the munchies could be a serious issue.



State of the Union addresses would be interesting - the Prez would forget what he was saying ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2015)

Ina, hope this keeps the thieves away for good!


----------



## IKE (Nov 22, 2015)

Ina said:


> There are many types of terrorism and terrorist, and they don't always come from afar.
> 
> I am a woman that was taught to farm and hunt from the time I was eight years old.  So guns were always an important factor in providing for our family, and eventually you do become very apt at hiting your subject.  Many of us grew up this way, and part that of this entailed a respect for guns, and their abilities.  I say this so that you will understand that I am no crazed paranoid fool.
> 
> ...



Good for you Ina !


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 22, 2015)

hangover said:


> I just went and got my conceal and carry permit yesterday. DON'T FREAK OUT ON ME! I'm a total hippie, but I'm also a veteran. And with the world becoming the wild wild west again, I don't want to be a victim like they were in Paris.
> 
> Here in West Virginia, if you're a vet, you don't have to qualify with a gun class that coasts $200.00. You just pay $75.00 for a *back round check and you get your permit.*
> 
> This post will probably knock bob over with a feather.



So, you have to get a prostate exam before getting a carry permit??


----------

